# VP4 (yay!!) Bonafide von Nadar update



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm super proud of my little man. 

We went to the Orange County Schaeferhunde Klub show in New York state last weekend.

I'm such a newb to conformation showing but they were super welcoming and helpful. Great group of people, would train with them anyday!

"Stihl" was pretty unflappable. With an inexperienced owner he still managed to strut his stuff. Little guy gaited beautifully and even out gaited some of the older pups. He was just out of the ribbons behind the older pups, but placed ahead of the other two closer to his age. I double handled = out of shape older lady making fool of herself. :blush:   

Judge gave us very favorable comments. "Nice expression, a good head. Very good upper and underline. Good angulation in front, very good in back" 

So exciting! Here he is strutting his stuff!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Awwww! Nice happy face! Good luck to you both!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Karla!

"O.K." he says, "we drove all this way, it's time to show!" 

He's been a super puppy. Rode nicely in the crate but active and ready for action once out. No show jitters, never lost appetite nor had any problems with BMs. Took everything in stride. The night before one of the helpers for the trial played with him a bit. She really liked him (and way cool, female helper! If I were younger....)

Love my little man. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What days were you there?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Jax: Friday night, Saturday all day and night. We bugged out Sunday AM though....why? Tall lady wearing purple shirt making an insane amount of noise that almost fell on her face while double handling...me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger was shown on Sunday.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What made you come all the way up to NYS for a small show?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No kidding!! You were there.

I was all nervous and out of sorts a bit because I had no clue what I was doing. So focused on learning how to double hand and prep Stihl...didn't socialize too much.

How'd Seger do?



Jax08 said:


> Seger was shown on Sunday.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Went to the dinner Saturday night, but didn't stay long.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We were there Sunday only.

We were at the dinner. 3 of us at the table


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It wasn't supposed to be small. 

Ash asked if I could. I asked Mark. We hadn't had a trip together in almost ten years so we said what the heck!

btw- A couple of bigger kennels couldn't make it, else would have been a lot more dogs....

Von Lotta was there, they are near me here in GA. Did you see the red sable Yuliya brought up! Holy moly drop dead gorgeous.

Globalhaus and couple other larger kennels were there too.



Jax08 said:


> What made you come all the way up to NYS for a small show?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Dang!!! Our posse bugged out early Saturday. We were sitting with the President of the club and his wife.

Would have LOVED to meet you! Dang. dang. dang....

Note to self. Announce on this site before next show.




Jax08 said:


> We were there Sunday only.
> 
> We were at the dinner. 3 of us at the table


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know who Yuliya is. Show lines aren't my thing.  I saw pictures with everyone there in a one of 3 t-shirts.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

von Lotta kennel owner. Nice lady. WL people would have liked her sable. Nice moderate conformation, active, alert, forward.

So, how did Seger do?



Jax08 said:


> I don't know who Yuliya is. Show lines aren't my thing.  I saw pictures with everyone there in a one of 3 t-shirts.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thinking about going to St. Louis in October....too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I only needed Seger's show rating. I enjoyed the process and the show almost as much as having dry socket.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! It wasn't THAT bad. 

The folks up there at the club were super. I enjoyed myself. 



Jax08 said:


> I only needed Seger's show rating. I enjoyed the process and the show almost as much as having dry socket.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It has nothing to do with the club or the people. I simply do not enjoy conformation shows or the process.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

got ya! 

I enjoyed the process more because I found the club and people to be very welcoming and helpful. I enjoyed the whole enchilada you know. 

Plus being able to travel and see the scenery again! Learn about conformation showing, it's all good! 




Jax08 said:


> It has nothing to do with the club or the people. I simply do not enjoy conformation shows or the process.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

btw...I didn't think I'd enjoy the conformation showing, but I did. I was surprised!

Don't want to make a career out of it, but definitely will go to another show or two.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Gwen, your wee lad is georgeous! Enjoy every second!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's great. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself and congrats on your VP4


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Deb and Michelle. 

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Awww congratulations!! Your Stihl is very cute!! So glad to see one of Ash's awesome babies!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations on your VP4  that's a good looking puppy!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!Sounds like you did great and I'm sure next time will be smoother


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Linda!!!

I am so very happy and pleased for you!!!

What a great job you did preparing him for the show - all your work definitely paid off with his high placement relative to his age 

Great job! Bondafide sure is a lovely boy and we are very proud of him - can't wait to see him develop and mature. 

Of course now we must go to the Sieger Show to do our kennel and progeny groups  
We had signs made and everything hahahaha 


Small show?! Have you been to most local or regional conformation shows? There were 2 SV judges, a fully booked trial and breed survey, and more kennel/progeny groups than the last Sieger Show. This is most inspiring because it shows the establishment and celebration of American kennels breeding under SV standards. Also shows the enthusiasm and pride the community in general has for this venue and event. 

Entries were quite high even if not everyone showed, and the show was highly regarded. They even had HGH entries and titles given out so it was a really cool well rounded trial/show IMO. Pat and Molly Kuehn put on a great event and were excellent hosts. Super event and we will be sure to support them next year as well 

Excellent job sweet sable Bobo man! Can't wait to see you soon for some ring and sport fun  (oh and you too Linda )


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Additionally, it was an excellent chance for those entering the GSDCA Sieger Show to show their males under judge Dr. Wolfgang Lauber - he will be judging the males at this year's event, and it is always good to have the judge give you his input and thoughts before the "main event". 

Love you both and Marky Mark too


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Alexis. . Your comment means a lot. I really appreciate it.

(Also, WL folks, IMHO newbie opinion Dr. Lauber would be a good judge to show WLs under...)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hehehe dogma...thanks. My pup shows well, I provide the comic relief.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup Ash, can't wait to get together again soon! (((Hugs)))

It was a super pleasure to meet Pat and his mom, Molly. Gracious and kind, both of them. It was fun! You got those t shirts ordered yet?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you!



Ayce said:


> Awww congratulations!! Your Stihl is very cute!! So glad to see one of Ash's awesome babies!!





osito23 said:


> Congratulations on your VP4  that's a good looking puppy!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

congrats! glad you had fun.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Robin!! I hope you are doing and feeling well. 

Thank you...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Conformation showing is important; to do and to learn, no matter what lines you have.

As a handler and/or owner, you should ensure that you train your dog for the ring, etc. It is respect for the judge, the club, the other handlers and dogs.

You will learn, no matter what lines or type of dogs you have.


----------

